# What's your favorite pale ale recipe?



## Doctormcbrewdle (28/3/18)

Mine would definitely have to be:
90% pale malt (Maris Otter)
5% Crystal 60
5% sucrose
M44 yeast
37IBU, 
first wort Cascade to 27ibu
10 minute Amarillo to 3ibu
5 minute Cascade to 2.5ibu
Flameout Cascade and mosaic to 5.5ibu
Medium mash
Around 1.048OG

It's just so nicely balanced and I keep coming back to it, making snall changes at a time


----------



## Mat B (28/3/18)

Looks good!

I've been brewing a lot of pales the last couple of years based on a recipe from The Electric Brewery's website. Essentially it's:

93% Pale
5% Light Crystal 50
2% Wheat

Most of the time I use Viking Malt.

I mix up the hops each time (Amarillo, Cascade, Citra etc), but almost always include cascade as I've got such an abundance from last year's harvest. Aim for about 37 IBU, with 12 of those as FWH and the rest from 10 mins on. Dry hopped with about 50g Cascade flowers. A while ago I was given a heap of admiral hops that were past used by, so sometimes I use that as a bittering hop, then go with the US hops for the rest. Had good success with that too. 

Yeast is usually WLP001 or US05.

It's always really nice!!

On reflection the recipe doesn't differ much from yours.


----------



## awfulknauful (29/3/18)

Kiwi IPA pretty much the same as above Motueka hops only.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (29/3/18)

I'm wondering what the 2% wheat would really do? If anything. Seems too low to achieve even head retention and crystal should do that


----------



## fungrel (29/3/18)

FERMENTABLES:
4 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (86.4%)
250 g - American - Wheat (5.4%)
130 g - United Kingdom - Golden Naked Oats (2.8%)
125 g - German - CaraMunich II (2.7%)
125 g - Cane Sugar (2.7%)

HOPS:
6 g - Ella, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: First Wort, IBU: 7.68
6 g - Magnum, Type: Leaf/Whole, AA: 11.7, Use: First Wort, IBU: 5.48
16 g - Ella, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 20.48
30 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.5, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 70 &deg;C
15 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 70 &deg;C
30 g - Ella, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: Whirlpool for 15 min at 70 &deg;C
20 g - Centennial, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.5, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
35 g - Ella, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.9, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days
15 g - citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days


----------



## Brewman_ (29/3/18)

fungrel said:


> FERMENTABLES:
> 4 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (86.4%)
> 250 g - American - Wheat (5.4%)
> 130 g - United Kingdom - Golden Naked Oats (2.8%)
> ...



Hey Tim,

Recipe looks good.

May I ask, why switch between so many regional verities of Malt?

So if you choose a UK Base, why not follow though with all UK specs, Bairds, TF, Simpsons, all amazing.

Then a US Malt? Wheat? Why choose that?

Could do that recipe pretty much all UK malt? Drop the Cara Munich II for Bairds Med, or Simpsons Heritage.

Cheers Steve


----------



## fungrel (29/3/18)

Yep, that's exactly what I do, the subs happen depending on which malts I have on hand. 

I've subbed the malt bill a fair bit over time but I really like that combination of hops.


----------



## Brewman_ (30/3/18)

fungrel said:


> Yep, that's exactly what I do, the subs happen depending on which malts I have on hand.
> 
> I've subbed the malt bill a fair bit over time but I really like that combination of hops.


Yeah I thought so.

Absolutely they can be substituted.

On the hops. That hop blend looks good. Where did that come from?

I might give that blend a run in Steve's IPA.


----------



## fungrel (30/3/18)

I didn't reference any particular recipe for the hops, I've always like a really earthy bitterness like a hop that Ella would give and so it's not so fruity overall. Hops still have a bite to them.


----------



## Schikitar (30/3/18)

If you get a chance, try this Oatmeal Extra Pale Ale recipe, delicious;

OG: 1.054-1.056
FG: 1.012-1.014
IBUs: ~45
Colour: 10 EBC
Batch: 20L
Efficiency: ~70%

80% | 4kg Maris Otter
8% | 400g Wheat
8% | 400g Rolled Oats
4% | 200g Crystal

20g Citra @ 20 mins
20g Amarillo @ 15mins
20g Citra @ 10 mins
20g Amarillo @ 5mins
40g Citra @ Aroma Steep
40g Amarillo @ Aroma Steep
40g Citra @ Dry Hop

Your yeast of choice, I've used US-05, WLP007 and WLP041 to date.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (30/3/18)

Will give that one a go Shikitar


----------



## Dilligaf (12/4/18)

Schikitar said:


> If you get a chance, try this Oatmeal Extra Pale Ale recipe, delicious;
> 
> OG: 1.054-1.056
> FG: 1.012-1.014
> ...




going to give this one a go - cheers


----------



## Schikitar (12/4/18)

Let me know how it goes guys, I think the best tasting version of this was fermented with S04 (two packets, rehydrated) - I'm keen to give M42 a crack too.. If you're worried about Citra dropping off too quickly (apparently it is susceptible to this) then you could use Simcoe instead..


----------



## Dilligaf (12/4/18)

Schikitar said:


> Let me know how it goes guys, I think the best tasting version of this was fermented with S04 (two packets, rehydrated) - I'm keen to give M42 a crack too.. If you're worried about Citra dropping off too quickly (apparently it is susceptible to this) then you could use Simcoe instead..


Will do. This is going to be brewed this weekend. No chill method. Into the keg in 2 weeks time. First time using wheat in a mash and first time without a 60 minute hops boil... Am interested in the results


----------



## Schikitar (12/4/18)

Cool, those aroma steep additions, for me, are actually cube hop additions, but go about that however you like!


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (12/4/18)

I do think there's something to using 2x packets of yeast, even in lower og beers.

Upon trying to replicate my incredibly amazing pale a few months ago (I have meticulous records) it's always a bit dissapointing.. glad you've bought up the 2x packs. It's the only thing I did diffently because the M44 didn't form krausen for quite a while so I got scared and pitched another 24hrs after first sachet.


----------



## Doctormcbrewdle (12/4/18)

Schikitar said:


> Cool, those aroma steep additions, for me, are actually cube hop additions, but go about that however you like!



Not a bad idea


----------



## Dilligaf (14/4/18)

ok its been brewed and in the cube - sparge was very slow - I used a couple of handfulls of rice hulls maybe need more next time


----------



## Dilligaf (31/1/19)

I have made this recipe 3 times now.
It's been great
Had some issues with the last batch (currently in the fermenter) but that was probably related to poor grain crush.. Didn't get anywhere near the expected starting OG.
Working on a solution to that atm..


----------



## Schikitar (31/1/19)

Not sure what yeast you are using but you can add M36 to the list, I really like it!


----------

